

Google: warlord in a world of bandits? - razorburn
http://whimsley.typepad.com/whimsley/2010/01/google-as-warlord.html

======
andreyf
One has to appreciate, however, that Google seems to seek out economic
positions which allign their interests with the overall social interest.
Surely, that isn't just happenstance.

------
mynameishere
Google: World-class PR. That's it. When something really hits their bottom
line they will literally have no choice but to behave like every other
corporation.

~~~
BerislavLopac
Actually, they already do. I've read an interview with their CFO a while back,
and he said that a large majority of the company does traditional, non-cool
corporation stuff. It is only trhe production department that does things in a
hip way, and they're doing everything they can to publicize that, as you say.

------
berntb
The fascinating idea here, is to consider the model of "warlord" as applied to
a political party in elections.

